# New Bobcat Hunt



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

One of the damndest/funniest things I've seen in a while:









Man Shoots Rabid Bobcat in 911 Call After Attack


A rabid bobcat attacked a North Carolina woman in her driveway and her companion jumped in and hurled the animal across the law ... and it's all caught in this wild video.




www.tmz.com


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

And there’s this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382781106269818884


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

😂😂😂


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow 😳


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'll admit I feel guilty for laughing at the video so much. That was clearly frightening, especially from the lady's perspective. And rabies shots suck. But there is something hilarious about the video setup and the way he tosses it. 

My wife doesn't understand how I can laugh at it though. 😬


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Now I know why. It's like the Lion King went dark:


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

backcountry said:


> Now I know why. It's like the Lion King went dark:
> 
> View attachment 148085


lol, that was tough mate.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

That was crazy! but also funny!


----------

